# 700c wheels on old frame



## laxama (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey everyone, I've been lurking here for a while (thanks to all, because I learned a lot in doing so), and finally mustered up the courage to ask about a fixie/ss project that I'm working on. 

Being a relatively poor graduate student, I'm looking into building a decent fixie for commuting purposes (don't feel like having my nice road bike stolen/damaged on campus). I've been looking at several old/vintage road frames, and have quickly learned that putting new 700c wheels on a frame built for 27" wheels may create a problem with fitting a front brake. Additionally, the slight size difference will decrease road clearance, including pedal clearance while cornering. I was hoping for some advice from others who may have run into these issues (or other problems), and what you did to solve it. 

I understand that I can get an extended brake caliper to help offset the difference in wheel size. I also know that I can get track crank arms to lower the risk of a pedal strike, but I'm concerned with keeping a budget on this project. 

Thanks in advance for everyones' help.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

laxama said:


> Hey everyone, I've been lurking here for a while (thanks to all, because I learned a lot in doing so), and finally mustered up the courage to ask about a fixie/ss project that I'm working on.
> 
> Being a relatively poor graduate student, I'm looking into building a decent fixie for commuting purposes (don't feel like having my nice road bike stolen/damaged on campus). I've been looking at several old/vintage road frames, and have quickly learned that putting new 700c wheels on a frame built for 27" wheels may create a problem with fitting a front brake. Additionally, the slight size difference will decrease road clearance, including pedal clearance while cornering. I was hoping for some advice from others who may have run into these issues (or other problems), and what you did to solve it.
> 
> ...




what's the question???


----------



## laxama (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry, the real question is whether or not I need to worry about the clearance issue, or if I should try to find a frame that was intended to use 700c wheels.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

laxama said:


> Sorry, the real question is whether or not I need to worry about the clearance issue, or if I should try to find a frame that was intended to use 700c wheels.




depends... if you plan to spend close to $300 on the conversion, just get a bd bike. would not worry about the "clearance issue"


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

laxama said:


> Sorry, the real question is whether or not I need to worry about the clearance issue, or if I should try to find a frame that was intended to use 700c wheels.


answer is "no." Don't worry. The difference in radius is 4mm. A very small deal. The brake may have enough adjustment for the extra reach, and if not you can get a cheap long-reach brake that will work fine with decent pads.

Go for it.

One more thought: if you're economizing, why not use the old wheels?

Have you read Sheldon?


----------



## Mambeu (May 19, 2007)

My 80s Panasonic came with 27" wheels, and I put on a 700c fixed wheelset. No issues at all. The Dia-Compe sidepull brakes had plenty of adjustment room. I did put on shorter 165mm cranks, but I'm not sure that was even necessary. I've taken some corners pretty sharply and haven't yet had a pedal strike.

When you're looking at a bike with 27" wheels, look at the brake calipers. Putting on a 700c wheel means that your brake pads will need to move 4mm towards the hubs. If they have that much adjustability, you won't have a problem changing wheels.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I have an old Trek 400 conversion, I bought a 27 inch formula hub laced to a 27 inch rim....The only problem is the availability of fancy 27 inch tires. My total cost of conversion, 60 bucks including new chain and short ring bolts


----------



## alpka (Apr 4, 2006)

*?*



FatTireFred said:


> depends... if you plan to spend close to $300 on the conversion, just get a bd bike. would not worry about the "clearance issue"


What is a bd bike?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

alpka said:


> What is a bd bike?


Bikes Direct. http://www.bikesdirect.com/?gclid=CICGmsPl35gCFRPBDAodvWeDdQ

My wife bought a SS from them and so far so good. It needed a little tweaking here and there and the tires were like rubberized Kleenex but overall not too bad.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Touch0Gray said:


> I bought a 27 inch formula hub


That's a big a$$ hub!!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

yep...saved on the need for a rim or spokes.....


----------



## laxama (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I found an old Weinmann 610 brake that has enough reach to use on the 27" tires. I rebuilt the original wheel with a older fixed hub. The only thing that I have left to do is find some shorter crank arms. Thus far I have $60 into the now rideable project. I may wait around for a bit until I can find some shorter arms for a steal.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*You're on the way.*



laxama said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. I found an old Weinmann 610 brake that has enough reach to use on the 27" tires. I rebuilt the original wheel with a older fixed hub. The only thing that I have left to do is find some shorter crank arms. Thus far I have $60 into the now rideable project. I may wait around for a bit until I can find some shorter arms for a steal.


You might just try it for a while with the existing cranks. It takes a little practice to get used to pedaling through corners in a more upright stance, anyway, and you might do fine. BB heights vary anyway.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I actually have trouble making myself pedal through corners at all, I am just so used to bringing the inside pedal up and coasting through....(and I have 2 fixed gear that LOVE to remind me to pedal)


----------

